# Basic MAC for beginning MUA



## buenafortuna (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi guys! 

I'm currently working off a very bare bones kit and want to start slowly building a pro kit. I want to know what YOU think are the bare essentials (or must-haves) from MAC that would be good for a fledgling MUA to have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There are just so many options and so much to choose from and it's quite overwhelming, especially since I'm new to MAC!

Much thanks!


----------



## LC (Aug 12, 2010)

if I had to start from scratch... I'd rush out to buy:


Studio Fix Fluid or Studio Sticks in:
nc15, nc25, nc45, nc55, nw15, nw25, nw35, nw55 
 
Studio Finish Concealer:
nw15, nw25, nw45 
 
mineralized skin finish naturals:
light, medium, deep dark 
 
MAC 15 shadow palette:
ricepaper, blanc type, wedge, texture, espresso, carbon, goldmine, mulch, stars n rockets, parfait amour, moons reflection, contrast, steamy, humid, pink venus 
 
MAC 6 blush palette:
taupe, dollymix, mocha, full fuschia, harmony, tenderling 
 
Fluidlines:
blacktrack, dipdown 
 
Zoomlash in black 
Pro longwear lip colours:
boss brown, lasting lust, night rose, durashell 
 
lip pencils:
cranberry, chestnut, subculture, brick, plum 
 
lipglass:
instant gold, oh baby, crystal rose, pop mode 
 
oil control lotion 
brushes:
*190*(foundation), *187*(large powder), *168*(blush/contour/buffer), *242*(concealer/shadow applicator), *252*(concealer), *224*(flawless blending brush), *217*(blending brush, best for emollient products), *266*(eyebrows and liner) 
 
-You can mix your foundations until you're able to buy the inbetween shades.
-I prefer the pro longwear lip colours because they're long lasting, and since most of your paid work will be coming from weddings, long lasting lip colors are important.
-For the mac shadows, I've given you a list of full range of neutrals, as well as 1 or 2 shadows from each color family.
-same with blushes

please let me know if you have any other questions, i've been in the industry full time for several years and know a thing or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lauren


----------



## LC (Aug 12, 2010)

and if that list is still too much, then try to get these items first:


Studio Fix Fluid or Studio Sticks in: 
nc25, nc45, nw15, nw25, nw55 
Studio Finish Concealer: 
nw15, nw25, nw45 
mineralized skin finish naturals:
light, medium, deep dark 
MAC 15 shadow palette: 
ricepaper, blanc type, wedge, texture, espresso, carbon, goldmine,  stars n rockets, parfait amour, moons reflection, steamy, humid 
MAC 6 blush palette:
taupe, dollymix, mocha, tenderling 
Fluidlines:
blacktrack 
Zoomlash in black 
Pro longwear lip colours:
boss brown, lasting lust, night rose, durashell 
lip pencils: 
cranberry, chestnut, subculture, brick 
brushes:
*190*(foundation), *168*(blush/contour/buffer), *242*(concealer/shadow applicator), *224*(flawless blending brush), *266*(eyebrows and liner)


----------

